# Employment Law Abu Dhabi



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm currently living in Abu Dhabi and have been for the last 3 years. I have a quick question about the employment law and hoped someone could help. Is it true the Ministry of Labour are cracking down on expats working in a different industry than they are qualified for? For example, a qualified graphic designer working in real estate.

Looking into changing careers but want to still live in AD.

Thanks in advance.


----------

